# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Giải Phẫu Mắt Circle Eye – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Hàn Quốc JW – Hàng Đầu VIỆT NAM

## nguyenhanhsocial

Bạn e ngại vì nhược điểm mắt kém duyên, bạn khao khát có được đôi mắt đẹp lôi cuốn, có chiều sâu. Đừng lo lắng, Giải Phẫu Mắt Circle Eye – Bệnh Viện Hàn Quốc JW sẽ giúp các bạn sớm có đôi mắt đôi như ý.Giải Phẫu Mắt Circle Eye – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Chất LượngThời gian tiến hành: 120 – 180 phútThời gian bình phục: 5 – 7 ngàyXưa nay, một mắt to tròn tự nhiên được xem là tiêu chuẩn của cái đẹp. Song, phần đông những người châu Á nói chung, trong đó có Việt Nam để có được đôi mắt đẹp đúng chuẩn là điều hết sức khó khăn. Vì lẽ đó, công nghệ Giải Phẫu Mắt Circle Eye – Bệnh Viện JW Hàn Quốc ra đời là giải pháp tuyệt vời giúp nhiều người có được đôi mắt đẹp chuẩn tỉ lệ “vàng”.Thẩm mỹ Mắt Circle Eye là gì? Đối tượng được chỉ định tiến hànhĐây là phương pháp tạo hình mắt cho đôi mắt long lanh tự nhiên bằng sự kết hợp của nhiều thao tác phẫu thuật cắt mí mắt, khoé mắt và chỉnh hình mắt trong một lần phẫu thuật, ” hô biến” khuyết điểm mắt 1 mí trở nên đôi mắt 2 mí ngây thơ, trong sáng và đầy sức lôi cuốn.Ảnh mô phỏng công nghệ thẩm mỹ mắt Circle EyeKhách hàng được chỉ định phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ mắt Circle Eye+Người có đôi mắt một mí hoặc mí bị sụp che khuất một phần con ngươi+Người có đôi mắt 2 mí nhưng không rõ và có khuynh hướng hẹp theo chiều dài của mắt+Tình trạng dáng mắt ngột ngạt, thiếu lôi cuốn và sụp mí+Khách hàng có cơ mí mắt yếu và lộ rõ nếp nhăn ở phần trán+Ứng dụng cho cả nam và nữ từ 18 tuổi trở lênƯu điểm của phương pháp thẩm mỹ mắt Circle EyeĐược chuyên gia đầu ngành thẩm mỹ nhận định là một trong số công nghệ thẩm mỹ mắt tiên tiến nhất hiện nay, chỉnh hình đôi mắt bằng công nghệ Circle Eye ngày càng được đông đảo khách hàng yêu thích, bởi những ưu điểm nổi trội sau đây:+Khắc phục hoàn toàn tình trạng sụp mi mắt bằng cách điều chỉnh cơ mí mắt, đem lại cho bạn đôi mắt khoẻ đẹp, tự nhiên như mong đợi.+Mắt to lên một cách tự nhiên nhất, tạo nét ấn tượng và lôi cuốn người đối diện+Đây là phẫu thuật kết nối phần cơ khi mở mắt và 2 mí mắt nhờ vào vết mổ nhỏ nên hoàn toàn không để lại sẹo ít đau, ít sưng nề.+Thao tác thực hiện kĩ càng và cẩn thận giảm thiểu tỉ lệ 2 mí bị giãn ra, đáp ứng tất cả yêu cầu của mọi đối tượng khách hàng.+Đôi mắt được tạo hình theo đúng tỉ lệ “vàng” sau khi nắm bắt được hình dạng và cơ địa da xung quanh vùng mắt, mũi cũng như tổng thể gương mặt.Quy trình giải phẫu thẩm mỹ Mắt Circle Eye được thực hiện như thế nào?Bước 1: Thăm khám, tư vấn trực tiếp cùng chuyên gia, theo đó các bác sĩ thẩm mỹ sẽ xác định tình trạng đôi mắt của bạn và từ đó đưa ra chỉ định thích hợp nhất.Bước 2: thực hiện sát khuẩn vùng mắt và đo vẽ theo tỉ lệ chuẩnBước 3: Thực hiện giải phẫu Mắt Circle EyeTrước khi thực hiện tiểu phẫu bạn sẽ được gây mê nhẹ (tạo cảm giác thoải mái, nhẹ nhõm như ngủ) và tiến hành tạo hình đôi mắt Circle Eye.Bước 4: Đóng vết thương bằng chỉ thẩm mỹ chuyên biệtBước 5: Quý khách hàng có ra về ngay sau tiểu phẫu và tái khám theo lịch hẹn.Giải Phẫu Mắt Circle Eye – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Uy TínQuy tụ hàng ngũ các bác sĩ thẩm mỹ giỏi, giàu kinh nghiệm, từng được đào tạo bài bản trong giải phẫu thẩm mỹ nói chung, tạo hình đôi mắt nói riêng, bệnh viện Hàn Quốc JW tự hào là địa chỉ thẩm mỹ uy tín, đem tới cho nhiều người một mắt đẹp long lanh chuẩn Á Đông, nhờ vào:+Kỹ thuật tạo hình đôi mắt được chuyển giao trực tiếp từ những chuyên gia danh tiếng người Hàn – Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Hong Lim Choi (Chủ tịch Hội thẩm Mắt hàng đầu Hàn Quốc) theo thoả ước nhượng quyền thương hiệu. Theo đó, phương pháp thẩm mỹ mắt Circle Eye sẽ được tiến hành khép kín, chuẩn Hàn, cam kết tiêu chí an toàn, hiệu quả trong phẫu thuật.Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Hong Lim Choi sang tận VN để chuyển giao công nghệ thẩm mỹ mắt cho các chuyên gia thẩm mỹ tại JW+Trong phẫu thuật mắt Circle Eye tại thẩm mỹ JW khách hàng sẽ được tiến hành dưới bàn tay tài hoa của BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – người tiên phong ứng dụng thành công công nghệ thẩm mỹ tiên tiến này. Song song đó, cũng là người thường xuyên tham dự hội thảo thẩm mỹ quốc tế được tổ chức thường niên tại Hàn Quốc. Một lần nữa, khẳng định vai trò của người dẫn đầu trong nền thẩm mỹ nước nhà.Bác sĩ. Tú Dung (ở giữa) đang thực hiện ca giải phẫu thẩm mỹ mắt cho khách hàng+Hệ thống máy móc hiện đại, phòng mổ vô khuẩn, khử trùng bảo đảm tiêu chí an toàn, hiệu quả, giúp các bạn mau chóng có được một mắt hoàn mỹ, trong sáng và tươi trẻ, hạn chế tối đa lấn chiếm, không sẹo xấu.Hệ thống trang thiết bị tiên tiến tại JW đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn bệnh viện thẩm mỹ 5 sao HànKhách hàng thực hiện thẩm mỹ mắt Circle Eye và đạt được kết quả như mong đợiKhách hàng có được đôi mắt to tròn, long lanh đúng chuẩnTrường hợp mắt không rõ, đều mí đã được khắc phục hoàn toànHot girl Minh Yến đẹp rạng ngời sau khi thực hiện giải phẫu thẩm mỹ mắt Circle Eye

----------

